# Sometimes I can get impatient.



## 1Alpha1 (May 16, 2022)

I've got places to go and I don't want to take a couple of days to get there.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jul 18, 2022)

The only thing I have that wont pass a harley is my digestive system


----------



## Arbor1 (Jul 19, 2022)

I'm sure glad no one pulled out in front of him, or grass clippings on the road. It is exciting though.


----------

